# [h] £$ Fw Mkiv Cc Weapons [w] Fw Mkiv Chainswords



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

looking for the two chainswords from the FW MKIV weapons pack, have cash or the power axes from the same pack for trade, am based in the UK.
not after plastic ones as these ones fit perfectly to the FW ones, the plastic ones look off due to the shape and size of the hands.
thanks


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Have a look at bit sellers on ebay, I just picked up a load of parts on there for my MKIV marines


----------

